# Will H20 Mellon catch a catfish this year



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

This should be good


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Geez, No replys..I guess everyone knows it's a lost cause


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I say this, if all else fails Bryan should break out his anise flavored chicken breast and hot dogs and prove everyone wrong!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I voted!

I vote YES!


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

From this corner, the big guy due. The curse has run it's course and he gonna have a super year.

Sliprig


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

sliplig.. the phila eagles said the same thing.. so did the chicago cubs.. see what happens??  
just kiddin mellon.. i'm sure you will catch more than the king...


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Thats not saying much AK. I'm going out and buying a bunch of zebco 202's & Rhino rods. This way if I keep getting skunked I van blame it on the equipment. 

Alot of my porblems are location. With 3 little kids & a wife its hard to go out all the time, espically being that the closest real decent spots even on the GMR are a little ways away, the close spots are too dangerous to fish, as I ahve found out in the past.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I agree Bryan, location is the key..If they aint there, you cant catch them!


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Send me a picture......I can put a fish in his hands !!


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

How can he catch any cats, he sold off his prized (discontinued)St. Croix rods....hehehe!...oops
Sorry man, couldnt resist.

Scott

PS..dont worry about the rods man, Rooster will take great care of his and for mine...well all i will say is that matched with one of my Shimano Calcutta 700TE's, fits like a glove...PERFECT combo for Flatheads!!


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Let DA KING tell you all just how bad 'Mellon Boy is at fishing. DA KING !! sent the young lad up to the UP of Michigan a few years ago, with DA KING'S secrete map in tote. This area in which he fished is HEAVEN !!! Hell, even flathunter could probably catch a fish........  .scratch that thought...........anyways, back to the mellon kid. From what I heard, he did about average to slightly under average......... For crying out loud, he had my map and I darn near showed him on the map where to cast  So as you can all see , this lad is in deep doo as far as catchin this season. I'll vote " when hell freezes over " on this one  .DA KING !!!


----------



## Mr. Catfish (Apr 10, 2004)

I'll give him some credit and vote ,YES.But it's been so long that he might not even realize what he has caught.  So we will never know.


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

my guess would be that mellon head will catch all species on his 202's and they will be the biggest fish caught in the body of water where he is fishing. Why might you ask will this be so, cause everywhere I fish there is someone fishing with a 202 that has to tell me how many and large fish they have caught. That is the key, you have to use a 202 with the origional line from when first bought in order to be the best. That is why mellon will prevail.

bill


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

You guys are going to believe it. I just got back from Wallmart & they had "Rhino Tough" rods on clearance for $7.00, I came darn close to buying one! I did manage a real nice Cat net reg $25. for $9. (Insert Joke about me not needing a net here.....)


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

> I did manage a real nice Cat net reg $25. for $9. (Insert Joke about me not needing a net here.....)


What is a cat net ???????..You gonna start netting cats


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

Those crazy felines! Always in the way.

bill


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I meant a net to help land the big one!, a real nice one w/ colas[peable handle & everything. (Doubt I ever use it though)


----------

